# PCA 2023



## VJM (Oct 28, 2019)

I know I am jumping the gun since it isn’t until April, but I just made all my reservations and am so excited! It’s a bucket list item for me, so I decided why the heck not. I won’t have a poodle of my own for a long time, so I can’t wait to spend days ogling all the beautiful and talented poodles! Anyone else know that they are going? Any tips for a first time attender?


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi VJM, unless something unforseen occures, I will be at PCA. Look at PCA's website to see everything they offer and what days these activities are on. PCA is like no other show you will attend, there is an excitement- energy- electricity in the air. Bring you credit card as well as cash, there are vendors everywhere. If I am not mistaken, the PCA t-shirt, sweat shirts are only cash. Speak to anyone willing to speak with you, but remember people/handlers in the grooming area may be too busy, be mindful and respectful. Look me up! I'll have red and apricot standards.


----------



## VJM (Oct 28, 2019)

farleysd said:


> Hi VJM, unless something unforseen occures, I will be at PCA. Look at PCA's website to see everything they offer and what days these activities are on. PCA is like no other show you will attend, there is an excitement- energy- electricity in the air. Bring you credit card as well as cash, there are vendors everywhere. If I am not mistaken, the PCA t-shirt, sweat shirts are only cash. Speak to anyone willing to speak with you, but remember people/handlers in the grooming area may be too busy, be mindful and respectful. Look me up! I'll have red and apricot standards.


What a great tip to bring some cash! Thank you so much for that. I will definitely be respectful of the focus and huge amount of work people are putting over the whole week. It’s a huge undertaking! I will definitely look you up, and will keep monitoring the PCA website for all the details.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Hopefully, I will be going too. I won't be showing though, unfortunately. This year when I went we missed the lunch break by about 10 minutes, so I didn't talk to many people. I've been doing pencil dog portraits lately, and I think it would be really fun to do one of the poodles there.


----------



## VJM (Oct 28, 2019)

Portraits sounds like an amazing idea, and talent! I hope I run into you so I can see them.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

VJM said:


> Portraits sounds like an amazing idea, and talent! I hope I run into you so I can see them.


I haven't done a lot, but so far I've done a Springer Spaniel and Skye. Black dogs are really hard to do, especially when they have a lot of hair. I hope I can run into you too! It would be fun to find a lot of the members here and agree to gather in one place! Like the Café maybe.


----------

